

The Dangerous Wealth Of the Ivy League - cellis
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/07_50/b4062038784589.htm

======
mrtron
Dangerous wealth?

I was always rather impressed with the size of the funds these Ivy league
schools have. They have enough money that they can sustainably increase the
quality of their services year over year. Imagine having a few hundred million
in profits from the fund alone each year to work with, you could support a lot
of research, equipment and grants.

I don't see the problem with these schools having a huge amount of money. Of
course the money could be misallocated, but that would be rather unlikely in
such an institution (or i am being naive).

~~~
mrtron
Followup:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aWq9...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aWq9KoEaxM2g)

Family makes 60k or less? You go for free. Perfect usage of the huge fund.

------
hhm
<http://cosmicvariance.com/2007/12/11/not-without-a-fight/>

(Cosmic Variance's response to the article)

